# Dove Recipes



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone have some good dove recipes?


----------



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

Tony's 
milk
flour
jalpenos
pepper bacon
Deep fry birds until they start to float


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

simple and great!!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Dove breast and slice of jalapeno wrapped in bacon grilled to barely done over mesquite coals with cerveza on the side. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

put 12 dove breast in the crock pot. fill with water to about 4" over breast. cook on low all day. one hour before eating, put veggies in. when done, (shake meat off breast) or use a fork if you wish. add a bit of starch to crock to thicken up broth or use it thin. dredge out a few big spoon fulls of the goods and dump on a bed of white rice, grab a big, fat, cat head biscuit and chow down. its plum LARIPEN!!!

pot roasted doves.........oooohh yea!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a recipe we made at the deer lease on a flook. Its kind of like a jumbalya. Easy to make too.

A buddy of mine, Randy, who was on a budget-kids in college, always brought a ten bean soup he made and ate for dinner for three days. The rest of us would bring the typical stuff, steaks, fajitas, grilled chicken, etc.

We always had plenty and always had left overs and always offered him to eat with us. I guess for whatever reason, Randy kindly declined and ate his ten bean soup. 

Well one September I had killed about 7 dove. I asked the guys how they wanted me to prepare them? Someone said, "fillet the breast and put them in Randy's ten bean soup". I asked Randy if that was ok? He said got for it.
Well the ten bean soup Randy had picked up was one of those in a plastic bag that gives you a recipe for a sausage and chicken Cajun mix. Just read the instructions on the packages. I know most grocery stores have them and get the one with Cajun season mix.

On the quick note-DO NOT HOLD ME TO THIS AND READ THE INSTRUCITONS- 
Simmer 2 cups of chopped onions, 1 cup of chopped bell peppers, garlic, in either bacon or olive oil-I can't remember which. Add the proper water mixture and already packaged seasoning to the ten bean along with ham hocks and chopped deseeded jalapenos and cooked per instructions on package. Slice up the sausage or sausages links and add the dove breast instead of the chicken when ever the recipe adds for the sausage and chicken. 
We made rice poured the ten bean soup with sausage and dove breast over in a bowl over the rice and ate with slice corn bread and washed it down with a cocktail.

Well we all at a feast on Randy's ten bean soup that night!! Randy ended up eating steaks and fajitas with us for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300702&highlight=doves+dumplins


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Classic Kabobs*

I still like Kabobs... easy and great! 
Bacon,dove,cheese,jalapeno,onion, cooked with sausage and a bowl of cream cheese for dipping. ENJOY!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

In a pot cover one layer of doves with water + 1 inch. Put i package of Lipton French Onion soup and on can of Cambells Cream of mushroom (and a little Tony's go's without sayin). Cook until water cooks down to a thick consistancy at which time the doves have fallen off the bone (remove the bones) salt and pepper to taste and our over a bed of pasta. Enjoy


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Chicken Fried!

Dip the breasts in a milk/egg wash, coat with flour and fry in a cast iron skillet with a little oil. Then make a standard southern-style pan gravy from the drippings. Dove drippings make the best gravy EVER.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Dove Guisada

breasts from 15 birds
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
3 cups water 
1/4 teaspoon Dried Oregano Leaves 
1 teaspoon Cumin 
1 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 clove garlic minced 
1/2 green bell pepper diced 
1/2 onion sliced 
1 fresh tomato diced 
1/2 cup tomato sauce 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon paprika 
2 teaspoons all purpose flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

1. Sear meat in oil. 
2. Add water and cook on medium-low heat for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. 3. Add oregano, cumin, black pepper, salt and garlic to the meat. 
4. Add vegetables (bell pepper, onion and tomato) and continue to cook about 30 minutes. 
5. Add tomato sauce, chili powder and paprika. 
6. Continue to simmer for another 15-20 minutes. 
7. While the meat is simmering, heat 2 tbsp oil in a small saute pan and add flour over medium-low heat. 
8. Stir the flour and oil constantly until the flour turns a light golden brown (roux). 
9. Add the roux to the meat and continue to simmer for about another 30 minutes.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

In my book, you have to try really hard to mess up cooking doves!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------

